# BODACIOUS



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*Bodacious was jumping up and down at the window thinking.... "Mama can we go outside? I want to play with the kids!"

She loves my neighbors kids, and they often come for walks with us. ♥
I finally got a shot of her semi standing still.*









*© Patch O' Pits*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww I saw her on FB she's such a sweat heart. I love Bo, what an awesome girl. She is in amazing shape too BTW


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

oh my! absolutely gorgeous... 

she is so beautiful!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She is such an amazing dog look at her such a nice gyp. I love her.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Patch she is GORGEOUS!!! I love her all those sexy muscles LOL:hug:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

She looks fantastic


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I so love that brindle baby. I'm glad I got a chance to meet her!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What beautiful girl!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what a pretty girl!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Love that girl, keep up the good work


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments on her. I think she keeps in shape from all the happy tail wagging she does and the kisses she gives out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There's my girl! lol She is gorgeous as always!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Simply beautiful!:clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

One of my favorites  Love your newest addition as well


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> One of my favorites  Love your newest addition as well


 Thanks! Kisses from the girls!:woof:


----------



## cammoblue (Jan 15, 2012)

WOW! shes beautiful! like a skinnyer ripped up version of Cammo. how old is she?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks! She is 5 years old now. She was 4 1/2 in this picture.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Awe look at her! Shes so beautiful.  Its good to see her!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

